# Pieces by Chopin not for piano?



## Smikkelbeer (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello,

I was wondering of Chopin made any piece(s) which weren't written for a piano but for an orchestra or another instrument.

I can't find anything on Google or on other forums so I'm asking here


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I can safely say: no, piano always there.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Frédéric_Chopin_by_genre#Lost_works


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

The nearest one is Chopins Nocturne in C Sharp Minor. Yes, it was composed for piano but have it performed on the violin by Joshua Bell! Heaven!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Smikkelbeer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering of Chopin made any piece(s) which weren't written for a piano but for an orchestra or another instrument.
> 
> I can't find anything on Google or on other forums so I'm asking here


The Cello Sonata is a terrific work. Of course the cello is accompanied by piano.

Sorry for that.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The short answer is indeed no. But you might be interested in the ballet music Les Sylphides, orchestrated piano works by Chopin (usually the orchestration by Roy Douglas is used).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> The nearest one is Chopins Nocturne in C Sharp Minor. Yes, it was composed for piano but have it performed on the violin by Joshua Bell! Heaven!


But it was made for piano originally.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2019)

He actually wrote some Polish songs, his op.74.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

The ballet Les Sylphides, written for piano by Chopin and orchestrated by Glazunov, is quite effective and tuneful.

Chopin also wrote two piano concertos, of course, and the Andante Spianato & Grand Polonaise Brilliante that's something like a short piano concerto. All are wonderful and effective ways Chopin orchestrated support for the piano.

Leopold Stokowski, the inveterate transcriber, wrote and recorded transcriptions of several Chopin piano pieces.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------

